# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  Dual Гражданство

## Dogboy182

According to http://www.russianembassy.org (left panel, Гражданство) 
It says the only 2 ways to gain russian citizenship is if you were a citizen of some former soviet country, and move to russia and apply there. Or if one of your parents was born in russia (but u were born somwhere else). Those are your options. So, for everybody else, it's just impossible to immagrate to russia? Is it even possible to get dual citizenship, just so you don't have to worry about visas and stuff... or would that even solve the problem ? Why are they so encredibly unbelievably strict about this? And, does anybody think that russia will ever change this law?

----------


## JJ

> According to http://www.russianembassy.org (left panel, Гражданство)
> Is it even possible to get dual citizenship, just so you don't have to worry about visas and stuff... or would that even solve the problem ? Why are they so encredibly unbelievably strict about this? And, does anybody think that russia will ever change this law?

 This is absolutely possible as far as i know to get dual citizenship. The best examples are Brerezovsky and Gusinsky. One of them is Englishman now and another lives in Izrael. They've got russian citizenship too.
One of the simpliest way for you to get russian citizenship i thin to get married russian gal.  ::

----------


## Dogboy182

Well, he's british. Russia seems to still have it hard for americans   ::  . But i guess we'll see. Hey... Is dual citizenship "good" enough to join spetznaz ??? =))) or do you have to be full russian ?   ::

----------


## scotcher

AFAIK 
Dual nationality depends on the two countries coming to a recipcrocal agreement. I have no idea about the US, but I know that no such agreement exists between the UK and Russia at the moment, whilst there _is_ one between Russia and Israel. 
My wife is free to become a British citizen as soon as the UK government allows her to do so (I believe that's in about 6 years time), and if she wants to (which she doesn't, but that's besides the point), but she would immediately lose her Russian citizenship if she did so (and she'd have to hand in her Russian passport before they'd issue her with a UK one). I don't know if the same or similar rules would apply if I were to be resident in Russia with her for a number of years.

----------


## Dogboy182

can you imagine how many visa renewals it would take?

----------


## BlackMage

Does Russia perhaps have a system similar to our Resident Alien system?  With green cards and the like?

----------


## Dogboy182

Im afraid not smart  dude. I don't think russia was set up quite the way america was... with open arms to immagrants. I think the only way to actually get any secondclass citiznship of some sort would be to marry a russian. Now putin would not want to be responsible for breaking up a family would they ???

----------


## waxwing

Actually, recently, Dogboy, I've been hearing slightly different information. Certainly, there is a process available to become a resident. Equally surely, it's a whole heck of a lot easier if you're married to a Russian. I'm looking into this...

----------


## Alware

Статья 8. Постоянное проживание иностранных граждан в Российской Федерации
     1. В течение срока действия разрешения на временное проживание и при наличии законных оснований иностранному гражданину по его заявлению может быть выдан вид на жительство. Заявление о выдаче вида на жительство подается иностранным гражданином в территориальный орган федерального органа исполнительной власти, ведающего вопросами внутренних дел, не позднее чем за шесть месяцев до истечения срока действия разрешения на временное проживание.
     2. До получения вида на жительство иностранный гражданин обязан прожить в Российской Федерации не менее одного года на основании разрешения на временное проживание.
     3. Вид на жительство выдается иностранному гражданину на пять лет. По окончании срока действия вида на жительство данный срок по заявлению иностранного гражданина может быть продлен на пять лет. Количество продлений срока действия вида на жительство не ограничено.
     4. Вид на жительство содержит следующие сведения: фамилию, имя (написанные буквами русского и латинского алфавитов), дату и место рождения, пол, гражданство иностранного гражданина, номер и дату принятия решения о выдаче вида на жительство, срок действия вида на жительство, наименование органа исполнительной власти, выдавшего вид на жительство, и оформляется в виде документа установленной формы.
     5. Порядок выдачи вида на жительство и перечень документов, представляемых одновременно с заявлением о выдаче вида на жительство, а также порядок перерегистрации вида на жительство утверждается Правительством Российской Федерации.   http://www.rg.ru/oficial/doc/federal_zak/115-fz.shtm

----------


## Dogboy182

Hmm, this is a little over my head. my russian is not so advanced but what i got was that u can live there for 5 years after you have lived there for one ? Well, how are you supposed to live there for a year if you can only stay 30 days on a visa (maybe 90 ) and you can't work ? Maybe they want you to have a business visa first and work for a year or something ? Anyways, Вообще is it good news or bad news ? =P

----------


## Alware

Damn! I don't have Lingvo at work and don't have time to type the translation sorry... That law says that first you have to apply for разрешение на временное проживание and in 1 year you can apply for вид на жительство im not sure about details and paper work. On monday next week I'll go to local ПВС (Паспортно- визовая служба) here to renew my international passport and I can ask for all specific informaition about that stuff and then post it here.

----------


## waxwing

Yes, yes, вид на жительство , that's the baby. But as to the original subject of this thread - dual nationality - I believe, I'm pretty sure, scotcher's right, it's not possible .. for UK and US. So you could be a resident here but not really have citizenship rights.

----------


## tedbwalls

If you are maried to a "Russian gal" and live in the country for over a year, you can apply for a five year visa which from what I undertsand is easily renewable every five years. The only catch is that you have to live in Russia a minimum of six months out of the year every year, otherwise they'll revoke it.  
You can get a work visa through several different agencies, but these are good for a maximum of one year, and you have to do a visa run to Finland or prebaltica (or Ukraine if you have two weeks) every year for renewal.  
There's no way to live in Russia without it being a pain in the butt- even if you were a Russian citizen!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> If you are maried to a "Russian gal" and live in the country for over a year, you can apply for a five year visa which from what I undertsand is easily renewable every five years. *The only catch is that you have to live in Russia a minimum of six months out of the year every year, otherwise they'll revoke it.*

 That's a catch? No, that's a dream!   ::

----------


## tedbwalls

> Originally Posted by tedbwalls  If you are maried to a "Russian gal" and live in the country for over a year, you can apply for a five year visa which from what I undertsand is easily renewable every five years. *The only catch is that you have to live in Russia a minimum of six months out of the year every year, otherwise they'll revoke it.*    That's a catch? No, that's a dream!

 Kashmar! Pol goda ploxaya pagoda!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie        Originally Posted by tedbwalls  If you are maried to a "Russian gal" and live in the country for over a year, you can apply for a five year visa which from what I undertsand is easily renewable every five years. *The only catch is that you have to live in Russia a minimum of six months out of the year every year, otherwise they'll revoke it.*    That's a catch? No, that's a dream!     Kashmar! Pol goda ploxaya pagoda!

 Пол года - совсем никуда! 
Just make sure you are ther in the _other_ half of the year!   ::

----------


## JB

EASILY renewable 5 year visa?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
The amount of paperwork it takes to get this will age you ten years, not to mention all of the time spent standing in lines and walking from one office to another, paying a fee for each office at a bank that always takes lunch break just as you arrive, finding a polyclinic that does all the medical tests without filling out the forms incorrectly or losing the results, opening an account in a Russian bank (which in itself is an incredibly complicated process), dealing with the woman at OVIR who goes on tea break just as you get to her desk after hours in line (when she finally does talk to you she says she can't read your handwriting and you must fill out the documents all over again), Easy? Oh by the way; did you forget to get that police certificate from your home country? Throw all your certificates and stamped documents in the trash (they'll be too old by the time you get back), fly home, wait 2 months for a new personal visa invitation, hope the embassy approves your visa, then fly back to Russia and start the whole process over again.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Well at least it is possible!

----------


## TATY

I think you'll find the agreement Russian has with Israel over dual citizenship is for the 500,000+ recent Russian imigrants to country, and all those who left during the Soivet times and had their Soviet passports taken away.

----------


## Chuvak

Sorry for going off topic But could anyone say me how to get American citizenship. Maybe, there is a site in the internet, where I can obtain necessary information?  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Work and live in the USA for at least 5 years - green card, then after 10 years citizenship - if you are lucky. If you are very lucky you can win the lottery and get a citizenship...

----------


## BlackMage

> Work and live in the USA for at least 5 years - green card, then after 10 years citizenship - if you are lucky. If you are very lucky you can win the lottery and get a citizenship...

 How about 7 years...

----------


## Akua

> Sorry for going off topic But could anyone say me how to get American citizenship. Maybe, there is a site in the internet, where I can obtain necessary information?

 http://uscis.gov/graphics/services/natz/

----------


## Dimitri

> Полгода - совсем никуда!

----------

